# Muzzleloader Kills, 2009



## Jake Allen

Deer, hog, elk, bear, coyote, small game.
Post them here; pictures, story, all will be appreciated and enjoyed.
Good luck!


----------



## Robk

3:30pm 10-9-09 Primitive weapons quota hunt. 90lb Doe.

Winchester Apex.  .50 Platinum Power Belt


----------



## Robk

8:15 10-10-09

80lb doe

Winchester Apex  .50 Power Belt DRT


----------



## Paymaster

Congrats on the does!


----------



## timgarside

Shot 2 hogs this evening. 150# and 200# aprox. weight
100 gr. Clean shot and 295 Gr. HP Copper-Clad 50 cal. PowerBelt. The most important equipment I brought was my Thermocell and man did I need it! It had to be 95 degrees and the skeeters were as big as wasp. Good ol' Thermocell pulled thru for me again. Not a single bite.


----------



## ditchdoc5739

70 pound doe last night right at 7. 8 point this morning at 715. CVA Optima Pro 295 copper powerbelts over 100 grains triple 7. Oh yeah and the thermacell!


----------



## Jim Thompson

good job folks!

still havent broken mine out yet...but it will be smokey soon


----------



## trkyhntr70

Congrats Fellas!!


----------



## gregg dudley

Shot this hog Sunday morning in Calhoun County.  It was 7:27 AM.  I used a CVA Wolf Muzzleloader in 50 caliber.


----------



## LanceColeman

WoW! Nice pig Gregg!
 Im a bowhunter. And just killed two of my first three muzzle loader deer this last season (50 cal traditions pursuit and then a 50 cal encore pro hunter). Took a yearling yesterday as my very first flintlock deer. 45 caliber po boy southern mt. rifle.






aaaaand the wife Just Joined the muzzle loaders kills for 09 this morning.


----------



## snuffy

10/13/09
 6:30 PM

325 Gr.Barnes Expander in my 54 Cal. Lyman Great Planes Hunter.
He ran about 50 yards.  Good blood trail. Usually they drop in their tracks with this bullet


----------



## bowman77

*Big doe down*

Took the ole TC Omega Z5 to the woods this afternoon and what a great afternoon it was to hunt. Seen 5 does and took this one at 100 yards.

TC 250 Shock Wave Sabots
100 gr. loose Triple 7 powder

The deer ran about 100 yards. There was very little blood and tracking the deer was tuff. But in the end it turned out great. 1st deer with the new TC Z5.


----------



## duckbill

*Florida public land Smokepole buck*

Hey Folks,
I posted this in the bragging board before I saw this thread.  Opening morning of Muzzleloader week in central Florida.

This 5pt ain't much to look at compared to those bigguns I used to see up in GA.  Nevertheless, on public land in central Florida, this one will do nicely.  It was the first official buck of the year in Croom WMA.


----------



## jimmyjames

i wish i could go back in time to sat eve,  i got 5 climbers in the woods  and im on the freaking ground ..im scouting a new area, and at dark . im tucked  in a blowdown  downwind of a ridge ,im sitting on .. and thought iheard squirrirls behind me ,, well i learned a big lesson ..them anit squirrels ,, i had a 180 pd doe  and her MAN , WITHIN 25 YDS OF ME .. of corse  she busted me ,, he was the biggest  buck iv ever seen in the woods , had to be a  150  to 160 class   deer  ,, well over 200 pds ,,just run away , i tried to stand up and turn around .to shoot ,, it would have been a awesome  pic here ,, but maybe  in 2 weeks  ill get him ... and youll see what im wining  about ..lol


----------



## Flintrock

I shot a basket rack 8 pointer yesterday morning a 10:35 am..
.
I saw him or one similar to him at 9am.I could not get a clean shot so I passed him up. He or another one came back at 10:35..nuff said.
. 
Custom 45 cal  Flintlock
.451 patched round ball 
80 grains FFFG.
complete pass through
went 4 yards
.
.My rifle had been loaded since opening day of m/l season...NO issues


----------



## ChristopherA.King

My three so far with the Muzzleloader this year


----------



## wera44




----------



## GEORGIA-HAMMER64

I shot this buck which is my first one ever with a muzzle loader  pretty cool gun i bought it 2 weeks ago from foutain a friend of mine off of here.The gun is a tc encore with a bdc nikon scope shooting a 250 grain shockwave and 100 grains of blackhorn 209.


----------



## Hoyt

I killed this buck in Shawnee this morning..let him walk yesterday morning broadside at 15yds. This morning I was ready to get down had my gun on the ground and turned to losen my saftey rope and he comes walking out of the beds broadside 10yds. Then goes about 30yds and lays down.

Anyway to make a long story short, I said if he don't run when I pull my gun up, prime it and cock it...I'm at least going to shoot at him. 

.58cal. Berk's Co. flinlock...570" patched roundball, 85grs. Goex 3F blackpowder.


----------



## Underclocked

Missouri buck, 3rd day of modern firearms season here.


----------



## pse hunter

First deer with a ML a doe. CVA Optima shooting a hornady 240gr XTP topped with a Bushnell banner 3-9x40


----------



## Capt Gary

November 7th, 5 inch spikes. TC Encore, 120 grs. BH-209, 300 gr. Hornady SST....188 yards...double lungs....he traveled 10 yrds.
My land in VA.


----------



## chicken cow

shot last week in Iowa .50 cal T/c Firehawk, 100 grns pyrodex, 250 shockwave.


----------



## Capt Gary

Great deer!


----------



## olchevy

I dont know if it counts but I got a rabbit and a squriel over the weekend with my .31cal CVA 1851 navy replica.....Im starting to love this whole blackpowder thing!


----------



## aaronward9

I killed this 11 pt. in Ohio on Dec. 4th.  My biggest deer ever!  Shot him at 65 yards broadside with my T/C Encore w/ 110 gr. BH209, 250 T/C Shockwave, and a Nikon Pro-Staff scope.  I shot him after I shot a doe at 130 yards only 5 minutes before!


----------



## scambooger

Troup co doe this morning at 9:00 with a .58 cal zouave musket at 60 yards. great plains conical bullet over 70 grains of pyrodex rs.


----------



## formula1

*Re:*

Shot this doe in Illinois Dec 11th.  Weighs in at 147 lbs.  Shot with 110 gr. BH 209 and a .458 cal Nosler Partition.


----------



## BASS1FUN

No pictures, but a small buttonhead(accident for me) on 10/16/09


----------



## runs with scissors

Got this one the day after Thanksgiving at 40 yards.

Hand built .54 caliber Hawken
100 grains of Goex FFG
.530 round ball w/ .015 patch


----------



## Jim Thompson

ahhhhhhh finally let the smoker smoke.

killed on 12/25 at 5PM in heard county GA.  first deer of the year!!!!

TC encore, 100 grains volume BH209, 250 gr bonded shockwave, harvester smooth sabot and winchester 209 primer.  shot off hand at about 75 yards.  she ran about 30 yards straight back towards me


----------



## Marlin_444

*Merry Christmas!!!*

NICE Nanny Jimbo! 

Ron


----------



## Swarm

Just finished up the late Muzzleloader season in Iowa.  Killed 3 nice mature does and the freezer is full.

Swarm


----------



## Jim Thompson

Swarm said:


> Just finished up the late Muzzleloader season in Iowa.  Killed 3 nice mature does and the freezer is full.
> 
> Swarm



full freezer is a sweet thing!


----------



## LanceColeman

Reckon I'm a bit behind. Aint even got the rest of my 09 season posted yet.


----------



## snuffy

Good job Lance. Don't forget Piedmont NWR this year.


----------



## Bodycamp13

*Showed up during Christmas dinner!*

This buck was chasing 8 does around the pasture at my in-laws in VA.  We were eating Christmas dinner - I didn't mind the interruption!  2.5-3.5 year old 8 with 17.25" inside.  130 yards with Encore and 290gr Barnes T-EZ over 120 grains of BH209.  Excellent performance!


----------



## Jim Thompson

bodycamp...yep a fine way to interrupt supper!


----------



## Luckybuck

Opening morning of primitive weapons Oct 10, nice big doe about 15 minutes after you could start seeing a little bit.  Should have stayed and hunted but got down and drug deer out to 4 wheeler.  Have one bad creek to cross, cannot get 4 wheeler over it.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

Here are my 2009 Muzzleloader animals..

1st one of 2009,and the last with my Omega






Picked up a T/C triumph on sale for $275 at walmart in Jan of '09..











Me and Captstan got a double,my hog was on the left.

















WMA bonus tag..4pt..10/03/09






only one I have of this doe I took on 10/16/09


----------



## 2011GADawg

*.50 cal kill*

I shot this doe on the first day of muzzle loader season i saw it in the food plot as i was getting in my stand so i slowly climbed up and shot stepped her off at 140 yards i thought i missed her because she dropped so fast and the smoke made it to where i couldn't see well but a headshot with a smokepole at 140 yards aint bad she is my profile pic


----------



## whithunter

TC omega 50 cal.  250 gr. Barnes bullet, 150 gr. pyrodex.  Killed him in Kansas.


----------



## ultramag

T/C Omega .45 Caliber........150 grains of triple seven..200 grain Shockwave ..killed in Kansas hunting with Whithunter


----------

